# Backs/Laws/Terms



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm Going for a New Set of Tires, Not Sure What I Want.., 30" Backs, or laws or Terms?


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

im looking at buying the law2...ive heard alot of good about the laws...kinda resemble the backs but better tred imo...i checked out the backs, but ive seen pics of the tred coming off the tire leaving a big hole...they remind me of retred tires from what ive seen in the close up pics...and the terms are just way to heavy and prob wont pull as good as the laws or backs...i personally would go with the laws...just my opinion


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

What type of terrain do u ride??? No bottom mud, with a bottom, trails, hardpack, gumba, peanut butter???


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mostly no bottom Mud and Sand


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say laws then. As we all know back like to dig alot, there great.for climbong out holes but if theres a bottom, its gonna find it. Terms, well i dont know too much about them but with such a close spacing withbthe lugs o cant see them cleaning very well unless there spinning at 30mph and that just digs ya down. Laws paddle the best and will get ya through alot with minimal effort so my bote goes with them.


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

ive had laws on a big bear and they were great now i got the on a 600 grizzly and backs on a 650 arctic cat. the laws r lighter. they r both great tires cant go wrong ethier way i think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10925


----------

